# Verdict On C4Y Cubes



## Statical (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok so it seems i have been hearing that some of the C4Y cubes suck nowadays. The new type as suck and even the Ds are starting to have problems. Together with my experience i am thinking that some other products are really lousy as well. Of course, there are a few that i like. So i want seek the opinion of u guys. Which diy do u think is still worth buying and what cube is the best now in C4Y? Also what is your opinion on the cubes?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 27, 2008)

As i've said - The Type D cubes suck out of the box. But with a new Core and some loctite, they're amazing.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 27, 2008)

Type As seem to be the only trust-worthy cube out there now. Ther quality seems to always be in the ball park range of good. Although type Ds on the other hand can be very good IF your lucky with the draw. I personaly want to get my hands on some type Cs and Bs to see how they are. Keep in mind though I already have two As and one D, so...

Nowadays Im usually using my rubiks diy but I switch between cubes a lot.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 27, 2008)

D's are great, but I've heard many complaints of them unscrewing. Even though Type D's are amazing, I prefer Type A's just because they're trustworth and have great 'abilities' like cutting corners, if you get used to them then they don't POP, etc. I have not ordered was C4Y in a while so I have no idea how good they are anymore...I hope I helped a bit


----------



## Statical (Sep 28, 2008)

Those old type as? I dont know why but i have been having problems with the screws coming out while turning and the whole thing just explodes


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 28, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> D's are great, but I've heard many complaints of them unscrewing. Even though Type D's are amazing, I prefer Type A's just because they're trustworth and have great 'abilities' like cutting corners, if you get used to them then they don't POP, etc. I have not ordered was C4Y in a while so I have no idea how good they are anymore...I hope I helped a bit



I have purchased 2 type A's (the old one) and the new type D. 
I have put the core of the type A in the type D. First it keeps unscrewing but now i put some Bison Lock Bond in it, it is the same as loctite and now it works perfect. 
The old type A is trustworth, and you must know how to handle it then it will nog pop etc.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 28, 2008)

Statical said:


> Those old type as? I dont know why but i have been having problems with the screws coming out while turning and the whole thing just explodes



aiyyoyoh, statical, either is your core the that side got problem, or that particular screw screw up. i give you free screw want.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 28, 2008)

Statical said:


> Those old type as? I dont know why but i have been having problems with the screws coming out while turning and the whole thing just explodes


Have you looked at these threads?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6449
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5789
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6001


----------



## brunson (Sep 28, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> As i've said - The Type D cubes suck out of the box. But with a new Core and some loctite, they're amazing.


That's like saying, the new 2008 Jetta sucks, but if you drop a small block 440 in it, it rulez. If they suck out of the box, they suck.


----------



## Statical (Sep 29, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Statical said:
> 
> 
> > Those old type as? I dont know why but i have been having problems with the screws coming out while turning and the whole thing just explodes
> ...



Ok sure. Anyway do the all the type as generally unscrew themselves or do only some unscrew only?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 29, 2008)

my old type A cube is my least trust-worthy cube, it's just so fast, but it pops wildly and unexpectedly, so I can't use it :/


----------



## Statical (Sep 30, 2008)

So what do you all think is the best cube now on Cube4You?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

Statical said:


> So what do you all think is the best cube now on Cube4You?



type d (order a few, because some of them are even worse than others out of the packaging) with an old type a core. lube it with silicone and it will be awesome. it cuts corners pretty well IMO, but what can I say, the only other cube i've had is a storebought. but i think type d's are the way to go (use the loctite trick as well).


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 30, 2008)

I just don't trust old type A's, I think they're the best at cutting corners (Which for me is a very large factor because I abuse CC a lot). At a pretty loose tension at your first use you may pop all the pieces and see for the first time, cubies flying out much higher than you can see a bullet coming from a gun, but wait for around a week and you will get used to it.

I've only seen one good type D that turns better than my type A cube, but it doesn't do particularly good at CC as much as type A does it. Type A all the way, but I'll also give mention to type D's, and type C's (Because C's are nearly identical as A's).


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 1, 2008)

I personally like the diansheng type E from the site. for some reason, i think there might be two types. i ordered one after my friend did and it was totaly different (C4Y messed up our order tho... idk think we have gotten our type A cores yet) both of them are the smaller than type As, but one is made of different material and is light, the other is similar to the composition and shape of the type A. they both are sharply molded, but it's really weird. putting an A core in them tho makes them about the best cubes i have ever used.

the type D's are decent, i dont particularly like it even with an A core, but i think i might have built and adjusted mine poorly. i'll have it re-crafted.

the type E cores suck. the screws suck you can't put them into anything but the E core. i had to take the screws and washers from my type As. just for fun, i took the left over type E screws and core and put them into my type A pieces and used the A springs. it's the best cube i've ever had.  who knew?


----------



## Statical (Oct 1, 2008)

Your type Es came painted or stickered? So u put ur type E screws into an type a core together with type e pieces or type a pieces? And what will the center pieces be( Type A centers with e screws or Type E centers with E screws?


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 2, 2008)

type E screws dont fit into type A cores.
it was a painted type E
i could only use type A screws with type A cores, but i completely switched the pieces because it works better that way. A core & screws, springs, washers w/ E pieces. E core & screws w/ A pieces. so far the E with A pieces works the best. which is ridiculously weird. apparently i haven't meet anyone who has tried this except me and my friend.

is there a NON diansheng type E that comes unstickered and unpainted? they seem vastly different in quality (the unpainted seems better but idk if it is actually a diansheng)


----------



## Statical (Oct 2, 2008)

I do know that there is a diansheng from C4Y which comes stickered but it was completely altered. The corners are not like those hollow ones and the edges are totally different from the normal type e. The pieces look like normal type a pieces


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

i checked the original seller of type E cubes(diansheng) and they do not have stickered cubes.
But somehow, cube4you sells them.

back to topic,
My verdict: cube4you is not to be blamed as he just buys, modify and sells.
However, i feel that he should not sell cubes at such a high price, and should make sure he gets quality cubes


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 2, 2008)

> i checked the original seller of type E cubes(diansheng) and they do not have stickered cubes.


They do: http://www.dianshengtoys.com/view_picture.asp?PRODUCT_ID=116


----------



## Statical (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyway i dont really like the type E. It locks alot and the corner caps suck. I have never tried modding it though. What do u all think?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i see. sorry for the wrong infomation 
i have been getting cubes from some other china website related to this website and they say don't have.

type E must take quite long to get used to. the corner caps can be super glued, though difficult.
overall, it's quite good


----------



## Guoguodi (Oct 3, 2008)

On a side note (and sorry for going off-topic), but has anyone been waiting a while on their C4Y orders? I made one on 15th September and it still hasn't shipped, although it's verified as paid. It's just odd as in the past they've been very prompt. I'm wondering who to contact about this.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can contact 
[email protected]
sometimes, orders can get lost when shipped. so pray hard.


----------



## Statical (Oct 9, 2008)

So now i want to get a cube? Is old type a good and is there a difference between white and black in the sense that one is better than the other?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

The only type A that is good is the old old type A(1st type A)
white and black cubes have no difference.


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 10, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> The only type A that is good is the old old type A(1st type A)
> white and black cubes have no difference.



I find the white cubes better than the black one, it turns faster because the plastic is different. It is more softer.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 10, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > The only type A that is good is the old old type A(1st type A)
> ...



I think almost everyone agrees that
a) White turns better
b) Black has better recognition


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > fcwy1 said:
> ...



Yea, I agree with that


----------



## supercube (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't have any problem with it unscrewing cause I got the new type A with the pink core. its so tight getting the screws in I think im gonna break it. but it ether falls apart or I tighten it and it turns like crap


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 11, 2008)

supercube said:


> I don't have any problem with it unscrewing cause I got the new type A with the pink core. its so tight getting the screws in I think im gonna break it. but it ether falls apart or I tighten it and it turns like crap



My best cube is from c4y. I't the old type a with assemble and lube service. Oh and can anyone tell me what the hell they use in these things??? It's better than CRC in my other type a! Silicone oil? It seems slightly moist, and I've had it for months. It has like zero resistance, I've NEVER popped it, and no adjustments have been needed for 3 months now, about the duration I've had it =].


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > fcwy1 said:
> ...



Almost true. I think it might be a placebo effect though. White sometimes feel faster, but in reality, I even execute PLLs faster on Black. I think white cubes are generally more "trustworthy."


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > fcwy1 said:
> ...




I don't agree with the second point here. White cubes definitely feel better, no doubt, but i have absolutely no problem with recognition on white cubes. I used to think i would, but then i started using white and have no problems at all. My main cube is a white one


----------

